# Wasserpest verschwunden



## Engelfee (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

vor einigen  Wochen habe ich, weil ich letztes Jahr ziemlich mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen hatte, __ Wasserpest in meinen Teich getan.

Nachdem es mittlerweile im Schwabenländle doch ziemlich warm ist/war, dachte ich, daß sie so langsam losgehen müßte, was das Wachstum angeht. Jetzt habe ich heute wieder einige Algen rausgefischt und hab keine einzige Wasserpest mehr gefunden 

Woran kann das liegen?   Mein __ Hornkraut, das ich letztes Jahr reingetan habe, ist auch so gut wie verschwunden, meine __ Papageienfeder ist jedoch noch da. 

Ich habe einige große Libellenlarven drin, keine Fische. Haben die das vielleicht genascht?

Liebe Grüße

Traude


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

Traude,
denke nicht das die weg ist.
Mein __ Hornkraut versteckt sich aktuell auch nocht. Ich denke mal in 4 Wochen wird es wuchern.


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

dank unsrer Fischies hat Wasserpest wenig Chancen bei uns, das __ Hornkraut kann sich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.... aber man siehts schon öfter


----------



## Engelfee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

Hallo Jörg,

aber die Wasserpest, die ich vor einigen Wochen reingetan habe, die müßte doch noch da sein, oder?

Ich hab doch nur einen Miniteich, da wüßte ich nicht, wo es sich so verstecken könnte....

Danke für die schnelle Antwort #

Lucy,

ich bin fischlos


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

ohne Fische sollte auch noch was da sein.. warte mal ab wenns wärmer wird..... da hat sich bestimmt irgendwo ein Stängelein versteckt 


ich hatte mal Wasserpest gekauft, das kam wohl aus ner Zucht im Warmen, die hat sich bei uns erst mal komplett zerlegt, weils Wasser so kalt war....


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*



Engelfee schrieb:


> aber die Wasserpest, die ich vor einigen Wochen reingetan habe,





Lucy79 schrieb:


> ich hatte mal Wasserpest gekauft, das kam wohl aus ner Zucht im Warmen, die hat sich bei uns erst mal komplett zerlegt, weils Wasser so kalt war....



Das dürfte die Antwort sein


----------



## Schwabenteich (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

Es gibt unterschiedliche Arten von Wasserpest. Im Teich wird Elodea canadensis gepflanzt, aus Kanada stammt, kaltes Wasser verträgt und weitestgehend winterhart ist. Im Aquarium findet man meistens Egeria densa vor, die aus Südamerika stammt und warmes Wasser mag. Im Teich gedeiht E. densa zwar auch, sie ist aber nicht winterhart. 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*



Schwabenteich schrieb:


> Im Aquarium findet man meistens Egeria densa vor, die aus Südamerika stammt und warmes Wasser mag. Im Teich gedeiht E. densa zwar auch, sie ist aber nicht winterhart.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christine



Hi Christine,

ist so nicht ganz richtig. 

Egeria densa kommt zwar aus Südamerika, aber nicht aus dem tropischen wie u.a. die __ Papageienfeder, sondern aus den südlicheren Regionen Argentiniens, wo das Klima eher dem mediteranen entspricht (über 22-23 Grad Wassertemperatur mag sie net besonders). In Teichen wo  Papageienfeder, __ Vallisnerien, __ Hechtkraut ect. übern Winter kommen schafft das Egeria densa ebenfalls

Ist in Europa ist die __ argentinische Wasserpest ein sich ausbreitender Neophyt

MfG Frank


----------



## Engelfee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

Jetzt warte ich mal ab - es war eineTeichpflanze vom D*hner, kein Aquariumspflänzchen.....und so kalt war es bei uns im Ländle nicht mehr....

Vielleicht taucht sie ja wieder auf 

Wenn nicht, werde ich mir bei Werner die kanadische besorgen


----------



## Engelfee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*



> as kam wohl aus ner Zucht im Warmen, die hat sich bei uns erst mal komplett zerlegt, weils Wasser so kalt war....



Lucy,

kam die Pflanze dann in die Gänge als es warm wurde oder war sie ganz verschwunden?

LG

Traude


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

also es zeigte ich säter im Sommer  noch ein bewachsenes Hälmchen, was dann allerdings zum Snack für die Koi wurde


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

Hungrige Spitzschlammschnecken verputzen im Frühling mit Vorliebe frisch eingesetzte Pflanzen.


----------



## Engelfee (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

Hallo Werner,

na, Du machst mir Mut :evil

Heute hab ich allerdings ein Ministückchen gefunden. Vielleicht regeneriert es sich ja....

Ab wann lassen die __ Schnecken denn die frischen Pflanzen in Ruhe? Damit ich nicht nocheinmal Schneckenfutter kaufe 

Meine __ Krebsschere wächst übrigens sehr gut (kam gleichzeitig in den Teich), die lassen sie wohl in Ruhe?

Liebe Grüße

Traude


----------



## Schneckentier (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

Aaaaah!

Danke Werner, jetzt weiß ich endlich warum du mir damals die Schnecke mitgeschickt hast. ;o)

Ne, ohne Schmarrn, die Nachfahren der Wernerschen Schlammschnecke haben bei mir noch nie nicht gesunde Pflanzen angeknabbert. Auch keine jungen. Nur alles was schwächelt oder gammelt wird von ihnen sofort und gnadenlos vernichtet.

Also, wenn da auch nur ein winziges Stückchen gesunde Wasserpest da ist, dann sollte da ganz schnell wieder ganz viel Wasserpest draus werden sobald es wärmer wird.

viele Grüße
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*

also witzigerweise MÜSSEN bei uns __ Schnecken sein...  haben vom NAchbarn mal Dutzende bekommen...  aber sehen tut man die extremst selten


----------



## Engelfee (8. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Wasserpest verschwunden*



> Danke Werner, jetzt weiß ich endlich warum du mir damals die Schnecke mitgeschickt hast.



Das nennt man geschäftstüchtig 

Aber ich glaube, da braucht Werner nix mehr zu machen, er hat wohl Arbeit ohne Ende seit seinem Fernsehauftritt 

Schön,daß er da überhaupt noch Zeit findet, hier im Forum zu antworten


----------

